# any africans that would work in a 20g long?



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

i am getting a new filter for my 29g community tank soon and i would love to utilize the old filter by starting a 20g cichlid tank. what, if any, cichlids would work in this sort of setup? probably just going to be a plain gravel substrate, a few nice rocks, and maybe an anubias or three. haha. let me know what you guys think!


----------



## cerizyria (Jun 27, 2011)

I have several kribensis in a 20 gallon planted tank with tetras and they do really well. I have kept johanni cichlids in a small tank, but you need to keep an eye out for overly agressive males. The kribs never bother plants and I have been able to add java fern and anachris to the johanni cichlid tanks. Good luck!


----------



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

You could get some rams, there's a few different variants to choose from and don't get that large but also has some good color.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try the Julie or Brichardi Cichlids. Both stay rather small and readily breed in a pile of rocks. Their ph should be above 7.5.


----------



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys. only debate is if my parents would let me get another tank (maybe i'd put this one in out living room... as a family thing? haha). i'm gonna visit my LFS tomorrow and see what their african selection is. the petsmart closer to my house has nothing good. and @neonshark my tap water is about 8.0 and hard as hell. that won't be a problem hahaha


----------

